# Anyone else getting shoulder pain?



## jolyn

I've noticed a strange pain in my left shoulder the last couple of days, not sure what it is but if it keeps up I'm going to the docs. It's like a strange wave of pain as if something is passing from my collarbone to the tip of my shoulder then it goes. It's totally random too, it happens when I'm just sitting there doing nothing and sometimes its a few times within an hour, then nothing for a few hours....grrr...what is going on with my body?

Anybody else experiencing this or can shed some light on it for me?


----------



## Dragonfly

ME! its my right shoulder that hurts i was putting it down to the weight of my boobs. Have to lie on a hot water bottle. :( mines at the back the shoulder blade though. I dont know why though :(


----------



## beancounter

yes, but I always had problems with it. Are you sleeping on your left side? I did last night, and now I am paying the price. OW.


----------



## lammy456

i dont wanna be putting a downer on your day but shoulder tip pain like right on the tip that is sharp or dull usually on the left is a BIG indicator of internal bleeding, i was told this by my consultant when i found out i had ectopic, get it checked hunni xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Although it can be a bad sign in almost all cases it is simply a muscle ache. When pregnant your body releases a hormone called relaxin which cause all the muscle in your bopdy to slowly relax ready for birth. And relaxing causes old muscles pains and injuries to return, things you may have forgotten about. It is very common, I had a car accident back in May and my shoulders are awfully painfully again with it. I find a heat pack or hot water bottle does it xxx


----------



## jolyn

Hi girls, thanks for ur input. It isn't like a muscle type pain or an achey pain. I work out quite a lot and I'm used to having achey muscles, but I haven't felt this type of pain before. It's really hard to describe - it is not constant or movement related. It's very sharp, as if someone is putting a needle through my collarbone then taking it out through the tip of my shoulder - then it's gone.

Lammy456 - did you have this type of pain? I'm waiting on results back from the midwife about protein in my water, do you think the two could be related? Obviously we know the pregnancy is not ectopic, but are there other conditions that could result in this?


----------



## Jus

Erm, at the risk of worrying you even more, I read that pain in the right shoulder can be a sign of pre-eclampsia. Have you had your blood pressure measured recently?

https://www.preeclampsia.org/symptoms.asp


----------



## jolyn

Hi Jus, thanks for your post - I had my bp done last week and it was fine. There was protein in my water, which I'm still waiting for results of, but everything else was fine. 

There is history of pre-eclampsia in my family, but I was fine with my 1st pg. Unless the BP goes up I don't think the midwives get concerned.


----------



## Jus

Phew, glad to hear it's not that, and sorry for my doom and gloom! I had to look up the pre-eclampsia stuff cos my bp shot up a few weeks ago (but it's ok now!)


----------



## Janisdkh

Jus said:


> Erm, at the risk of worrying you even more, I read that pain in the right shoulder can be a sign of pre-eclampsia. Have you had your blood pressure measured recently?
> 
> https://www.preeclampsia.org/symptoms.asp


I was just about to say that. Btw pre eclampsia can start at anytime. I would def be checked out. Shoulder pain is not a nice sign at all. I bet it's nothing at all, but it is best to be checked out. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG i have the pain where that link discribed but my blood pressure is fine and always has been. My dad has a machine and tests me. And every app its fine! I thought t was the way I was sitting or something. I may call the doc just in case.


----------



## jolyn

I've decided to take it easy for the rest of the day and if the pain still persists by tomorrow morning, I'll give the doc a ring just to rule anything out. It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Janisdkh

Hugs :)


----------

